
FigDev 2019: a development comp where you could win $5k for a new app - figshare
https://figshare.com/blog/FigDev_2019/476
======
figshare
Are you a developer? Are you a fan of open science? You could win USD $5,000
for developing an app or integration that works with Figshare!

We’re running an app development competition throughout March and April to
develop new apps and integrations for our new app store, available at
[https://knowledge.figshare.com/apps](https://knowledge.figshare.com/apps).

All apps developed during the competition will be added to the app store.
Figshare’s API is available at
[https://docs.figshare.com](https://docs.figshare.com). If you have any
questions, please contact megan@figshare.com.

Terms and conditions for the competition are available at
[https://knowledge.figshare.com/articles/item/figdev-terms-
an...](https://knowledge.figshare.com/articles/item/figdev-terms-and-
conditions).

